# The use of adult toys



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

What is your opinion on the use of adult toys with your partner? Do they ruin the mood? Add to the experience?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm a big fan of them. I wouldn't say we use one EVERY time we have sex, but it's well over 50%, I'd guess. My GF doesn't have orgasms strictly through vaginal stimulation, so adding a toy makes it easier for her to orgasm while I'm inside her, which has to be the greatest sensation on earth. 

And as an FYI, I also bought a toy for myself, which we use occasionally... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Love 'em!
We have a drawer full of all different shapes and sizes.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Definitely adds to the experience. We don't use toys often, which personally for me, adds to the appeal when we do.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I bought a toy about a year ago. Thought i would surprise him with it. H had an issue with it so i ended up throwing it out. I figured it may spice up our sex life..


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

ladybird said:


> I bought a toy about a year ago. Thought i would surprise him with it. H had an issue with it so i ended up throwing it out. I figured it may spice up our sex life..


He doesn't know what he is missing...


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

We have plenty of different toys for each of us, depends on the mood. We are both definetly comfortable with them though. We have what we call the black box, a locked black box we store them in. Sometimes when one of us wants to initiate using them one of us will just place the box on the bed and when the other sees it, it's a nice surprise especially when the kids are still up and we have the anticipation of waiting for their bed times until we can play.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd like to but H doesn't like them. We bought a vibrating ring to use and he refused to wear it after the 2nd time. Probably because it didn't work on me "fast enough." I should bring it up again and see what else we can get.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Meg said:


> I've got a nice little bullet vibe, as well as a vibrating dildo, and a really sweet glass dildo (which is bumpy, huge and awesome!)
> But my favorite, BY FAR, is the Hitachi Magic Wand. OMG!


Magic Wand? Hmmm...


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

Meg said:


> I've got a nice little bullet vibe, as well as a vibrating dildo, and a really sweet glass dildo (which is bumpy, huge and awesome!)
> But my favorite, BY FAR, is the Hitachi Magic Wand. OMG!


Magic wand always gets the rave reviews !


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe this is a tactic I can use...the *Black Box Theory*...buy a toy or outfit and wrap it, place in the middle of the bed with a note saying "DO NOT OPEN...until bed time!!"

And then really fight the urge to do that everyday!! 

Don't know if it would work, but it might be worth a try!?!?

Later.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> Magic Wand? Hmmm...


Yes. Probably the best or at least an essential item.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

not in my house, wifey too conservative


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Toys are fun. Some folks get hungup though I think in trying to use a larger and larger dildo. I can see the novelty and that some women like the full feeling. That said, I would say that if we are talking about a husband of average size and the couple uses a very large length/girth toy much of the time that that may not be the best way to go. I actually read that on another site from a well know sex therapist. Logic would say that if the couple has good success with intercourse with the wife reaching orgasm much of the time that if that were to stop after using a very large toy often then maybe that was a mistake. I am guessing that comes down to something being a novelty versus a requirement. If it enhances the experience great. If it cause other issues then not so great.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

when I introduced toys to my wife she was very reluctant also but I told her ..listen I have a power tool to do almost everything. mow the lawn, screw in screws,drill holes, saw wood, to numerous to mention.

my poor tounge is ready for a break that little guy is getting older and I can't see anything when I'm using my tounge.

afet a good laugh she said ok and now she like them not everytime though. shes afraid she will get desenatised and won't be able to orgasm the old fashion way.

any women get desensatised? or is that a myth?


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I think I need to go out and buy this "Magic Wand" for myself! If he wants to join in on the fun then he can.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We've never tried. Not sure if I want to...hubs said he always thought they were a little silly...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> not in my house, wifey too conservative


Is it about being conservative? I'm not conservative in the bedroom, not never saw a need for toys...


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Is it about being conservative? I'm not conservative in the bedroom, not never saw a need for toys...


I don't think so. Your position is "Why do I need one of those when I can get everything I want without?", i.e. you don't think they bring anything new to the party. A more conservative viewpoint would be "I don't want those, they're dirty / degrading / depraved / whatever and so is anyone who wants to use them".


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sawney Beane said:


> I don't think so. Your position is "Why do I need one of those when I can get everything I want without?", i.e. you don't think they bring anything new to the party. A more conservative viewpoint would be "I don't want those, they're dirty / degrading / depraved / whatever and so is anyone who wants to use them".


Ah, makes sense.

I have always wanted to go to a sex toy store by me and buy the biggest, longest dildo ever...lolll Don't know why.

I did take my 7 week old daughter to a sex store once to buy bondage gear :rofl: That was hilarious. I had no daycare! What's a mom to do?!


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

It seems that toys would allow a couple to safely explore their fantasies of different partners, multiple partners, interracial, size, and such. They could keep the relationship secure, and increase the fun when desired. Is this an accurate assessment?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

HerToo said:


> It seems that toys would allow a couple to safely explore their fantasies of different partners, multiple partners, interracial, size, and such. They could keep the relationship secure, and increase the fun when desired. Is this an accurate assessment?


Not at all for us. It's just about adding fun, just as handcuffs or different places might. My main toy is lilac. H picked it for me and I love it. He admitted there were 2 things he considered when choosing: 1) that it was feminine and pretty for me (as well as the obvious stimulation effects) 2) that it wasn't a threat to him lol.

We tend to mostly use toys as part of oral play (he uses them on me while I give him oral pleasure) and/or masturbation play.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Meg said:


> I'd imagine, if somebody used the Wand several times *every* day, they might eventually encounter some issues with desensitization. But, for a once or twice a week treat, it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> By the way, I mentioned the glass dildo earlier. Anybody else got one of those? My hubby LOVES watching because its, well GLASS, and lets him kinda "see inside" while it's gliding in & out. And, the little glass nubs on mine feel wonderful. :FIREdevil:


You are one hot ticket, chica. I'm jealous of your husband!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We are into bondage...but not really toys...does that count?


----------



## Sean128 (Oct 15, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> not in my house, wifey too conservative


You never know, you might just be wrong. If you're interested, talk to her about it or surprise her with one. My wife was a complete prude before we had marriage difficulties and started talking about our sex life and opening up with each other. Now, she damn near out kinks me, which is generally saying something.

It's like the old saying goes, you could have a woman who is a lady on the streets and a freak between the sheets 

We use toys all the time, on both of us, all different makes and models. Gonna have to check out the hitachi wand, sounds good. As a matter of fact, we're going on a little shopping trip tomorrow to pick up some new ones.


----------



## danielle917 (Oct 17, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> We've gotten ours through Amazon. Gets delivered to your door, and cuts down on the chances of, "PRICE CHECK ON THE HITACHI VIBRATOR!"
> 
> Oh...and, by the way...there are lots of imitators. Be sure to get the Magic Wand. Have fun!


I just received my Hitachi Magic Wand last week and I have to say everything you hear about it is true  It is the most amazing massager I have ever used. If wondering where I got mine, it was from FriskyCity.com It was definately authentic and also a decent price.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm getting one for the wife...


----------



## randomtxguy (Sep 24, 2011)

Meg said:


> One of my favorites isn't a exactly a "toy":
> 
> But, on special occasions or perhaps when we're out of town, I like to enter the bedroom with a pair of 4" black heels, a long string of white pearls -- and, nothing else.
> 
> He never seems to get tired of that!


Meg, you should write books about this stuff, I've seen a few of your post and my W should thank you for the mood they've put me in.


----------



## randomtxguy (Sep 24, 2011)

Meg said:


> It's my pleasure!
> 
> BTW...regarding those 4" heels....I like to keep 'em ON when the action heats up. They look especially good when my legs are in the air.


Now you're just rubbing it in! 

The W has done the same thing with knee high boots, great effect.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Sean128 said:


> You never know, you might just be wrong. If you're interested, talk to her about it or surprise her with one. My wife was a complete prude before we had marriage difficulties and started talking about our sex life and opening up with each other. Now, she damn near out kinks me, which is generally saying something.
> 
> It's like the old saying goes, you could have a woman who is a lady on the streets and a freak between the sheets
> 
> .


yeah, i do know. i tried, she strongly declined


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, wish me luck. I just picked up a Magic Wand and a couple attachments for the Mrs yesterday. She has no idea but I think if she gives it a try I think she might like it.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Anybody who uses a Hitachi for sex in this day and age is last century. Lelo is where it is at. It is a vibrator/dildo and has 9 settings. The first I would like to call "nice" as in Enigma's Return to Innocence. The middle being Guns and Roses Paradise City and the last being Back in the Saddle Again, the Aerosmith version, NOT Jimmy Durante.
It is designed for sex to stimulate the clit during lovemaking. Makes the orgasm for the woman amazing and the orgasm for the man like a vice grip. Stream lined and battery operated and no, it doesn't get in the way like a giant Hitachi does. 
After my fore-fathers got done raiding and plundering, the Vikings invented Lelo. At $90 you might feel like you just got raped by a blonde Swede but let me assure you, it is the best $90 spent. Google it and read the reviews. It has a cult like following and I can say with out a doubt....best sex toy on the planet for sex.


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

Wantsmore said:


> Well, wish me luck. I just picked up a Magic Wand and a couple attachments for the Mrs yesterday. She has no idea but I think if she gives it a try I think she might like it.


I just did the same thing. I gave it to her last night in a humorous and non-pressuring way. Her reaction was very educational. It wasn't immediately positive, she basically went off on me and had this whole crazy narrative about the situation that was completely bizarre. It was like the classic "you're a dirty perv trying to make me do things I don't want!" freak out... until I pointed out that I bought it because she has explicitly expressed interest in having one several times, that I very intentionally gave it to her in a humorous way without insisting or suggesting she use it, that it does in fact have non-sexual uses, and that my sole motivation for giving it to her was her pleasure. She shut up about it after that. She never apologized but she did start behaving much better and ultimately did suggest we go have sex. Unfortunately I was not in a proper mental state by then, I don't entirely remember the details but we did use it briefly before giving up on sex because neither of us was into it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I could picture the conversation with the cops the next if it were me. She'd be saying..."yeah it was plugged in when I dropped it in the tub, was that wrong??"


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Anybody who uses a Hitachi for sex in this day and age is last century.


Have you ever felt a Hitachi in action? It is by far the most powerful vibrator I've ever encountered and I've been vibrator shopping a half dozen times. Yeah, it's damn huge and it's got a cord and only two settings, but nothing else compares to its intensity.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the kind that he supplies the action for. Ten inches of plain silicon.

We were using one last week and I said to him that it was weird how he loves using a dildo on me, but if I was using a silicon vagina on him I would think it was weird.

We had quite a collection of toys before I found out he was cheating, when I threw them all away. We're slowly rebuilding our collection. One of my personal favorites in those vibrating egg things. I can make myself cum in about 30 seconds with one of those babies.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

We've got a decent collection, ranging from sleeves and a ring for me (complete with bullet "for her pleasure"), vibrators for her, ropes, a lightweight crop with lashes on one end and feathers on the other, and a heavier whip (her idea...I swear). Her favorite is the Thumbs Up G-spot vibrator from Pure Romance. She'd like to try a rabbit, but hasn't picked one out yet. Sometimes we use them together/on each other, sometimes on our own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

roymcavoy said:


> I've heard the Lelo is GREAT!
> 
> Which model do you have? Looks like there are a half-dozen or more Lelo designs. Any specific recommendations?


Lelo Liv. Amazing.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

ren said:


> Have you ever felt a Hitachi in action? It is by far the most powerful vibrator I've ever encountered and I've been vibrator shopping a half dozen times. Yeah, it's damn huge and it's got a cord and only two settings, but nothing else compares to its intensity.


Yes but DURING sex it gets in the way. As I said, there is one that doesn't get in the way and is amazing.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Lelo Liv. Amazing.


In the interest of educating myself, I googled your recommendation just to realize ...I have a Lelo! I didn't keep the nice box it came in, it's just kept in the satin pouch and referred to as "go get your toy". 

H chose it for me - it's the lilac colored toy I mentioned earlier (actually it's light blue, maybe candle light has made it appear that color to me). Even though we've known each other intimately for years, I guess I was too taken in the moment to bother with a name  Lelo, nice to meet you.

I have Lelo Iris Blue. Shape is slightly different to the Liv. I love it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Another toy he chose for me is the "Impulse Ultra 7 Bullet". We've tried this from time to time but it surprisingly doesn't seem to do much for me. He's tried using it on me alone and sometimes mixed in with oral. I've tried using it on myself while riding him. I don't know if we're just not making the most of it or if it somehow mentally distracts me but we usually end up laughing and getting out the Lelo Iris instead if we're in the mood for toys.

_"A quivering, pulsating bullet that excites the clitoris in seven gloriously different, wicked ways. Low, medium, high, escalating, pulsating, intense pulsating and escalating & pulsating!! You wont believe what a different type of vibration will do to your yummy bits until you try it."_ 

Has anyone else used the Impulse Bullet?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried this one:

We-Vibe Canada | Worn While You Make Love


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> Has anyone tried this one:
> 
> We-Vibe Canada | Worn While You Make Love


My GF and I tried it, but didn't get a big thrill from it. It didn't hit her in the right spots. We did, however, have the original one, not the "II".

C


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Why do women get all the cool sex toys???


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

PBear said:


> My GF and I tried it, but didn't get a big thrill from it. It didn't hit her in the right spots. We did, however, have the original one, not the "II".
> 
> C


We tried the II once and she never wanted to use it again. Total waste of money. Apparently some people really love them though.


----------



## imhereforadvice (Apr 11, 2011)

Aside from the fact that my H and I haven't had sex lately, we have used toys in the past (and I still use one on myself more recently, lol) and we loved it! It definitely adds some spice to things. Very fun :smthumbup: 

I was going to say more (distracted), but now I just have to look up this Hitachi Magic Wand (thanks Meg, lol!)!!! 

Oh yeah, if you are shopping for toys for your first time, and are shy about it (sorry if this has already been said) do your shopping online. I prefer the privacy, and there seems to be even more of a selection


----------



## imhereforadvice (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol, found the Hitachi Magic Wand at Walmart! Gonna try and casually add that to my xmas list, lol. 

Good thing I just so happen to also have back pain! :rofl: 

Hitachi Massager, Magic Wand - Walmart.com 

You'll have to read the customer reviews, too funny


----------



## KDFREE (Apr 7, 2011)

One word... Sybian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danielle917 (Oct 17, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> Congratulations, danielle! Hope you love it!
> 
> BTW...I should mention, sometimes my wife like to use it on me, down on the perineum, under the balls, and especially right on the head of the penis. It can make me cum in NO time.


I will have to keep that in mind and see if my husband is open to doing that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

My wife has 2 toys we use. One is a vibrator that she uses on herself, usually during sex bc it helps her have a GREAT orgasm. We also have a realistic looking dildo that i love to watch her use on herself. But to spice things up she will perform "oral" on it while i am in her and vice versa to simulate a 3some fantasy. The toy is sometimes given the name of a guy she is pretending it is. Makes it spicy without going all the way so to speak!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

she loves them and I love whatever gives her a big time!


----------



## Jefro (Oct 26, 2011)

Me and the wife love to use a bullet vibrator. She puts in on her special button and then i enter her while its being held in place. I push up against it to hold it there. while going at it, the vibrations are good for us both


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Meg said:


> Looks like several of you checked out the Magic Wand. So, what'd you think? Any reviews you can share?
> 
> @KDFREE: That Sybian you mentioned looks -- ummm -- interesting (in a good way!)


Oh

My

GOD!!

We got it a couple of days ago and I nearly had to peel her off of the ceiling fan! I think that she may love it more than she loves me!
It was incredible.:smthumbup:

Only one drawback to it. That sucker is LOUD.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Meg said:


> You're speaking of the Magic Wand, right DanF?
> 
> Sure, it's a little noisy. But, oh...OH....OHHH!!
> 
> Told 'ja!


Yep, the Hitachi magic Wand.
Thanks for the pm, too.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

My husband and i enjoy using toys. 

Some of faves are
Tongue vibe
Clone a willy (this was a real fun time, my husband likes the idea of me having a dildo in the spitting image of his man junk)
Bullet vibrator with different speeds


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

My wife and I added toys into things a little over a year ago, she initiated it, with a rabbit virbator. She was nervous to tell me she had bought it for us. I think she thought I may feel insecure that my penis doesn't spin, and pulsate, and tickle her good spot all at the same time. In reality nothing could be further from the truth. It is a huge turn on for me to see her using it, and a great joy to know she is getting soo much pleasure. Unfortunately we recently lost it in a move, only box we lost, interesting...I've been searching for a good replacement for a rabit style vibe. Any suggestions? And yes I hear great things about the Magic Wand but am looking for one to stimulate both her g-spot and button.


----------



## Parrot_head (Sep 28, 2011)

We've had toys for 20 yrs..
And my wifes fave is still a plain old bullet type..:scratchhead:
She has a wand , says she doesn't like it as much though..

A sybian would be nice , but my kids already think ima freak.. how would I explain that one..

I just ordered an erocillator.. look it up .. it should be here soon

Also next up is the tantric chair .. look that up as well , it looks like classy furniture , but i think the teens will know what it's about.lolzz

empty nesting can't be all that bad..


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

from another thread on how often...



roymcavoy said:


> Twice a month with my low-drive wife.



maybe she's too worn out from all of the toys?


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We have a wide variety in our "toy box." One position we use frequently is with her on her back on the edge of the bed. She puts a Liberator wedge under her hips which puts her at a perfect height to put her legs on my shoulders as I enter her. Since this gives no clitoral stimulation, she uses a vibe on her clit. She will masturbate for me using the "rabbit" dildo, and I use a vibrating c**k ring that also gives her great clitoral stimulation when she is on top.

Needless to say we both love them!!!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Happily Married Guy said:


> My wife and I added toys into things a little over a year ago, she initiated it, with a rabbit virbator. She was nervous to tell me she had bought it for us. I think she thought I may feel insecure that my penis doesn't spin, and pulsate, and tickle her good spot all at the same time. In reality nothing could be further from the truth. It is a huge turn on for me to see her using it, and a great joy to know she is getting soo much pleasure. Unfortunately we recently lost it in a move, only box we lost, interesting...I've been searching for a good replacement for a rabit style vibe. Any suggestions? And yes I hear great things about the Magic Wand but am looking for one to stimulate both her g-spot and button.


I just bought the Eve's Sexy Things rabbit that arrived yesterday. It had great reviews, but I haven't used it. I did put batteries in it and the vibrations seem really good. It has 7 different settings. I can't wait to try it!!! Sorry, I wish I could give you a personal review, maybe in a few days...... I like that it 2-3 pulsating options. It must be good, it's always on back order at Adam and eve.

I'd try it now, but I promised hubby I'd wait. It's quiet too, which is nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

When I suggested introducing a Hitachi to our bedroom I scared the crap out of my wife. I'm sure this image ran though her mind from our last home project.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I just bought the Eve's Sexy Things rabbit that arrived yesterday. It had great reviews, but I haven't used it. I did put batteries in it and the vibrations seem really good. It has 7 different settings. I can't wait to try it!!! Sorry, I wish I could give you a personal review, maybe in a few days...... I like that it 2-3 pulsating options. It must be good, it's always on back order at Adam and eve.
> 
> I'd try it now, but I promised hubby I'd wait. It's quiet too, which is nice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The eve's sexy rabbit is quite AMAZING!!! Adamandeve.com will refund or exchange any sex toy for any reason. Plus they give out freebies with your order.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gus1967 (Nov 9, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Eroscillator $$, dildos 3 sizes all lifelike all expensive all bigger than me, various **** rings etc, some anal toys,

By far my wifes favorite toy is the WILD G if it were only a little quieter. The first time her words were " you better hide that one" she said the most powerful orgasms ever using that.

Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

we use them usually if we are at a hotel or the kids are out of the house. I have tried the rabbit but love the bullet-style vibrators way way better. I have an anal plug and beads for me. He has tried **** rings but neither of us liked it. I love the variety


----------



## Parrot_head (Sep 28, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> Guess I never really thought of a cόck ring as a "toy" -- but, I suppose it fits the category. Occasionally, I'll wear an adjustable, neoprene one...and, it gives me the ability to last a LOT longer without ejaculating...plus, it makes me (seriously!) hard as steel. :smthumbup:


I occasionally wear em also , It does make me way harder but also alot girthier..
I break em alot though .. the silicone ones are good for about 5-10 uses..


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Parrot_head said:


> I occasionally wear em also , It does make me way harder but also alot girthier..
> I break em alot though .. the silicone ones are good for about 5-10 uses..


I use them frequently, too. They make me rock hard.
I have broken one. It was funny to watch it shoot across the bed...


----------

